# Exterior color ideas? Need your help



## pushtmpersy (11 mo ago)

Hi. I inherited my brothers little house upon his recent passing and I have never owned my own home. I have several things on my list of updates like get those stumps removed, 
having the hedges removed and replaced with mulch or stone and I'd also like to get rid of the brown and liven it up some.
The house being a light yellow has me confused though.
Please give me some opinions on color schemes for this exterior without me having to change the siding.
I'm a guy so I want it to be modern and not too "girly."
I was thinking I would have to paint the window trim and roof trim though if I go with a new color for the shutters. 
Any help and ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## pushtmpersy (11 mo ago)

pushtmpersy said:


> Hi. I inherited my brothers little house upon his recent passing and I have never owned my own home. I have several things on my list of updates like get those stumps removed,
> having the hedges removed and replaced with mulch or stone and I'd also like to get rid of the brown and liven it up some.
> The house being a light yellow has me confused though.
> Please give me some opinions on color schemes for this exterior without me having to change the siding.
> ...


thanks in advance for any help


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pick your favorite color and get to painting. Doesn't mater what others think for a color, it's YOUR HOME. Get a airless sprayer for the siding, (all the home really) much faster and easier. If the siding is aluminum, you'll need to clean it real good, prime it with a etching primer for aluminum and your off to the races with the paint.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A neighbor painted their brick house black. My first thought was WTH! But now after some time, I have to say its its kinda growing on me. If he would paint the eaves, trim and soffits grey it would look pretty sharp.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JerryH said:


> A neighbor painted their brick house black. My first thought was WTH! But now after some time, I have to say its its kinda growing on me. If he would paint the eaves, trim and soffits grey it would look pretty sharp.


I've never seen a house exterior that was black. I'd think it would be one hot puppy in the summer months.


----------

